# Mltese needs HELP quickly - Indianna



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi,

Are there any rescue groups in Indianna that could help this sweetie?






Found her on rescueme.org in Indianna. Owner adopted her the first of January, daughter dropped her and she broke her leg. Owner said she had a surgery but she needs another and owner can not afford it. Sounds like the poor dog is walking around on a broken leg that needs surgery quick. Google rescueme.org for the state of Indianna. The owner is Cyndi 219-233-4017. I am attaching the picture of the dog.

Please get the word out if you know of any rescues in that area.

Thank you,

Cristine


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue is in Wisconsin and I know has rescued dogs from the Illinois and I think Indiana area plus we have a member Crystal who is in Indiana. I'm hoping that Maggie comes on here and sees this as she is active with them. I'll e-mail her to alert her about this post.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Where is she in Indiana? I have a doctor appointment in Indy on 11th.. But if she's not too far away I can get her any time.. and keep her for a bit until we can get her to rescue..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's in Goodland is close to Illinois border on rt 24


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Michelle,

Thank you so much for responding, I think since you are the only response you are her only hope. Please let me know if you are able to get her and get her into a rescue. Also, please let me know once she gets into a rescue and the name of the rescue and I will donate money to help with her vet bills.

Thank you for being an angel.

Cristine


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

blkdog said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> Thank you so much for responding, I think since you are the only response you are her only hope. Please let me know if you are able to get her and get her into a rescue. Also, please let me know once she gets into a rescue and the name of the rescue and I will donate money to help with her vet bills.
> 
> ...


I am geographically unable to help this angel. Please post or pm info and I will donate immediately.


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been thinking about this poor baby all night. Yes, please post info on where to make a donation to help her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Rescue Me ID: 15-01-18-00279Sookie (female)

Maltese Mix Age: Puppy

Compatibility: Good with Most Dogs 
Personality: Average Energy, Very Submissive 
Health: Needs to be Spayed, Needs Vaccinations 

9 month old super sweet playful puppy. She jumped out of the arms of my daughter on the 1st of the year and broke a leg. We've had one surgery done that did not work (external fixture) Three of the 5 pins came out on their own Friday night. Surgeons are recommending another $2000 surgery and after investing $3000 already I do not have it to invest. I am going broke (quickly) trying to make this sweet animal well again and I feel that if she was in the ownership of someone else she may have a chance. I can not even afford the worst option which is amputation. I've only owned her for approx 3 weeks, a week prior to this happening. She does ... (Read More)

Animal Location:

Newton County Goodland, IN MAP IT!

Contact:	
Cyndi VAnWienen 2192334017


Facebook:	
Email to Friend Problems/Corrections Mark As Unavailable


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Contacted MAry about her,,,I also tried to call this lady,her phone must be disconnected, as Mary and i both got a fast busy signal..could be phone problems too. I emailed through rescueme site as well


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Has any arrangements been made for this sweetie?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

sdubose said:


> Has any arrangements been made for this sweetie?


Can't get a hold of the lady,all we can do is hope she responds through the site..


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you to all who have responded to this post. This is frustrating that this lady would put this dog on this site and yet, we are unable to contact her.

Let's all pray for this sweet puppy and hope she can get into safe hands so she can get the vet care she needs and deserves and get her forever home.

I will keep trying to call this phone number but I called this morning and it is still not going through.

If anyone gets anywhere with this please let us all know. I know there are a lot of us worried about this little girl.

Thank you to all for your kindness.

Cristine


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sad and sorry for this sweet girl.

Is there any possibility to e-mail the rescue organisation to may be find out the exact dates of the owner? Just a thought because I know that often you have to insert all personal data to offer an advertisement on a site.

Hope the lady will respond soon! Too bad the phone number isn't working.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I tried the number. A recording came on and said the number is not in service:mellow:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cristine - I didn't have Mary Palmer's e-mail address and we're not personal FB friends so I got in touch with Maggie who's on here (and a moderator) and she was getting in touch with Mary the other day when I posted about NCM. It's a shame that number isn't working. Why would you put that down. Wonder if there's something fishy about it?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I looked at the rescueme site, and there are only 3 Maltese listed in Indiana, and she is not one of them. I wonder if there were a lot of responses so the person who has the dog took the post down (and turned her phone off?)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary Palmer was able to contact the rescue via email. The fluff has been in a forever home for several weeks now and is doing great.


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Wonderful News!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's great to hear--thanks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mary thought she might have already gotten into a rescue. She wasn't sure this morning when I talked to her. Glad to hear it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great news. What a little doll she is:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great News.


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

First, I want to thank all of the wonderful individuals who rallied for this pup. What a wonderful forum not only is it about sharing pictures of your own wonderful Maltese, but a group of caring individuals ready to drive, give financially and do whatever it takes to get a Maltese in need some help.

I did receive an e-mail this morning informing me Sookie has been adopted as you already know. Great news!!!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you for your offers of help and your kindness.

Cristine


----------

